# Thoughts on this Monark please...



## chicagoglen (Aug 22, 2011)

What are your thoughts on this bike I icked up today?

Head badge states its a Monark.














Looks like Wald after market fenders.  Seat may have been recovered.  I only got it because it had decent bones.  Any idea on the year?  I am guessing late 50's early 60's.

Any value work trying to restore?

Thanks all,

Glen


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 23, 2011)

The front fork/truss rods are throwing me but the chainguard is a Shelby piece. v/r Shawn


----------



## RMS37 (Aug 23, 2011)

The truss rods and fork mark the bike as 1941-42.

http://www.nostalgic.net/pictures/bicycle137/395.htm

The fenders may be original as many Monarks used very narrow fenders. The chain guard may also be original to the bike, it was available in the accessory after-market and often added to bikes but many manufacturers also spec'd it on variations of their bicycles at that time. Checking for an underlying original color match may answer those questions


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 23, 2011)

*The guard*

That is one of my favorite chainguards around and probably is original to your Monark.
When I first bought mine a la carte I had asked NBHAA about it and the reply was that it was used on monarks in the early 40's, if I remember 41.
I thought it was for Monarks used for Speigal's and badged as Airman's...is there any further designation on your badge?
Also used on some Manton and Smith's I beleive.
Chris


----------



## chicagoglen (Aug 23, 2011)

I can post a picture of the head badge that is much clearer tonight.  If I remember it just read Monark, Silver King, mfg Chicago Il.

So it appears to be A 1941 from RMS37 link  (Thank you)

The bike is not in front of me but the fenders appear chrome under the black paint.  That compaired to the cheap wald braces is where I came up with my assumption.


As for the original color I have know idea yet.  As you can tell it was painted over and is really rusty.  Once I get it stripped it may hold some clues.

Seems like this one will cost a bunch to restore so I may shelve it for a while while I finish my other first restoration.  Almost one with that one As I hope to be showing pictures soon.  You can follow that one in my other posts.

Thanks All.


----------



## chicagoglen (Aug 23, 2011)

Also,

If this was a 1941 should the sprocket not be a skip tooth?

Thanks,

glen


----------



## RMS37 (Aug 23, 2011)

If the fenders are chrome they probably are later replacements. The 1/2" pitch is correct for the bike. Monark was an early proponent of 1/2" pitch drive trains.


----------



## Dope54 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Twin!*

yeah you have the exact same bike as i do.  the chaingaurd and chain are correct. its a 1941 Monark mens roadster. i have some orignal photos of it aswell.


----------



## chicagoglen (Aug 24, 2011)

I would love to see the photos if you don't mind posting them.  

Also,

What type of rear hub is on your bike as mine appears to be aftermarket.

Thanks,

glen


----------



## Dope54 (Aug 25, 2011)

*hub*

mine is a new departure model d. if u look at my previous post i have some pics. if there is some specifics you wanna see or close ups email me.


----------



## then8j (Aug 25, 2011)

I just found out that I have the rack for this bike if anyone is interested.......




Bike rack by then8j, on Flickr


----------



## chicagoglen (Aug 30, 2011)

As I debate if I am going to restore this bike what are your thoughts on value?  Is it worth it?  What would you think the bike is worthin current condition?  Seems like the forks, truss rods and frame could fetch something?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 30, 2011)

If you are restoring for you, it is worth it.
If you are restoring yourself, enjoy it.
Otherwise no.


----------



## chicagoglen (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks for your opinion.

I guess I will stick to my 50's bikes.  I assumed Prewar meant value but it seems there is little interest in these generic bikes from the early 40's.  I guess I will just part it out when I get a chance.

Thanks


----------

